
Intel Processor L1TF Vulnerabilities CVE-2018-3615, CVE-2018-3620, CVE-2018-3646 - shakkhar
https://blogs.oracle.com/oraclesecurity/intel-l1tf
======
marichards
_Disabling Intel Hyper-Threading technology in some situations._

Okay, but which situations?

Edit:

[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
tec...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
technology/l1tf.html)

 _Is Intel recommending HT is turned off?

For a portion of the datacenter market – specifically a subset of those
running traditional virtualization technology, and primarily in the datacenter
– it may be advisable that customers or partners take additional steps to
protect their systems. This is principally to safeguard against situations
where the IT admin or cloud provider cannot guarantee that all virtualized
operating systems are protected. Deciding to take additional steps depends on
the system software in use, the workload, and the customer’s assessment of the
security threat model for their environment._

I wonder how many devs should think about this? Is it a risk from Vagrant,
Docker, etc?

